

Chinese automaker to sell cars at Wal-Mart, Costco? - dc2k08
http://www.leftlanenews.com/chinese-automaker-to-sell-cars-at-wal-mart-costco.html

======
dpatru
This would be welcomed by those who just want cheap, reliable transportation.
Those who see their cars as status symbols and reflections of their own unique
personality can continue to pay for the traditional dealer experience.

